# Permanent Residency process



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello Folks,

Good morning. Question regarding permanent residence.

I am Siva Kumar living in Guadalajara for 3 and half years. I am married to a mexican which I think gives me right to apply for permanent residence. I would like to know how hard or easy it is to apply. Is it necessary to have a lawyer to carry out the procedure or can I do it all by myself?

What is the process and what are the documents required and the cost involved. I know this topic might have been discussed already. If yes please point me to the right thread please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may certainly do it yourself, and it can be done at the nearest INM full service office serving the area where you live. I think it is on the 4th floor of the Federal Building, Alcalde 500, Guadalajara.
Before going there, you might want to investigate their website for qualifications under vincula familiar, and you may be able to be better prepared by filling out some of their forms, and collecting your documents, and those of your spouse, before actually going to INM. They do have an information desk, so ask the guard to direct you & state your purpose. It will take several visits, but it is not complicated and you can manage it yourself, especially if you speak passable Spanish, or have someone with you. I assume that you have a current Residente Temporal Visa, so the process should be no more expensive than the normal transition to Residente Permanente upon completion of four years on temporary residence. Once you are permanent, it feels really good !


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

If you have had a _Residencia Temporal_ for at least 2 years, then I agree with RV. If you have only had an FMM, for example, then I believe all you can do in-country is get a _Residencia Temporal_ for 2 years with no financial requirement needed (Here I assume you can provide the paperwork to prove you are married to a Mexican). 

If you want _Residencia Permanente_, and you have been on an FMM, then you need to exit the country and apply at a Mexican consulate and prove income (ie, you would do this on your own without the _vínculo familiar_)


----------

